# 6th edition Space Marines (C:SM)



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Though I'm not a Space Marine player, I've got the codex and figured the FAQ was worth a look and I noticed something interesting. Where before Calgar, Chapter Masters and Captains could take Honour Squads, now it seems they can add in an additional HQ choice. I'm just wondering what people think of this?


----------

